# Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich



## bmt_hethske (16. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute,
Seit heute weiß ich von folgendem Problem: Vor kurzem hat mein Vater, der gelegentlich an meinem Teich füttert und nach dem Rechten sieht, einige Kinder vom Teich weg gehen sehen. Heute erzählt mir ein Anlieger der Gegend um den Teich, dass letzte Woche Kinder in meinem Teich gefischt hätten, 10-12 Jahre schätzte er. Sie fragten Ihn ob sie das dürften, was er klar verneinte, aber da er zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht wusste, wer den Teich bewirtschaftet, hat er außer dem nein auch nicht viel gesagt. 

Die Angelegenheit versaut mir jetzt im Moment gerade die Stimmung. Ich meine, im Teich was zu fangen ist nicht wirklich schwer, die Forellen beißen ja auf fast alles. Erschwert wird es eher durch den Schnüre gegen den Reiher, aber eigentlich ja auch kein Hindernis. Die Frage ist nun eher: Wie weit gehen Kinder, bis sie von allein merken, dass das was sie machen falsch ist? Ich kann leider nicht jede Sekunde am Teich sein,um sie auf frischer Tat zu erwischen. Heute jedoch waren die Fische sehr scheu, was dafür spricht, als hätte heute morgen oder gestern jemand gefischt, bzw. die Fische gestört.


Irgendwie zweifel ich jetzt daran, ob ich den zweiten Teich doch fertig machen soll (siehe anderer Thread) oder nicht. 
Die Forellen haben alle eine gute Speisegröße, also für Schwarzangler ideal....

Was habt ihr für Erlebnisse an euren Teichen mit diesem Problem gehabt?

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hi,

ist nicht schön sowas zu hören. Würde mich auch ärgern, aber ich finde du siehst das etwas zu krass, bei Kinder von 10 Jahren. 

Und von sowas würde ich mich nicht abhalten lassen, meinen zweiten Teich fertig zu stellen

mfg Flo


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich würde sagen,bring dem Anlieger mal ein paar Forellen und ne Flasche,dann frag ihn ob
er nicht mal ein Auge auf den Teich wirft.Man muss ja keine Jagd auf die kids veranstallten,
aber mal sagen,das es nicht geht wird man wohl können!

Taxidermist


----------



## Patrick S. (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich kenne mich mit den Bereichen zwar nicht aus, habe aber gute Rechtskundekenntnisse... 

Warum nicht einfach mal ein Exempel statuieren und diese Kinder abpassen, mit der Polizei die Personalien aufnehmen und Schadenersatz beantragen...wäre vielleicht mal eine Art und Weise.

Das machen die Kinder eins zwei Mal, dann hat sich das umher gesprochen.


----------



## Mendener (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@ SchindHsd

Das würde ich mit 10jährigen noch nicht machen  ... frag mal hier im AB wer früher mal alles ohne Schein geangelt hat.

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Nachbarn (Taxidermist) gut. So würde ich es machen oder versuchen den Kinder den Sachverhalt zu erklären. Muss doch nicht direkt mit der Brechstange sein #d


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Schinderhannes,Ich find das ziemlich heftig,mit den Sheriffs und Schadensersatz,wo die wahrscheinlich nicht mal strafmündig sind,nee absolut überzogen.
Du bist wohl als Engel geboren.Da könnte man auch schnell mal,wegen seines harten Vorgehens,keine Freude mehr an seinem Teich haben.Man ist doch sehr angreifbar,wenn
man son Gewässer,nicht gerade Tag und Nacht,bewachen will!Und glaub mir da könnte
so mancher richtig Phantasie entwickeln.
Also weshalb mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Also ich denke auch, du solltest es mit der Polizei versuchen. Wenn sie ein bis zweimal eine Geldstrafe wegen Fischwilderei und zusätzlich Schadensersatz zahlen was sich jedes mal auf bestimmt gut 300€ beläuft, dann werden auch schon die Eltern darauf acht geben, dass sie dort nicht angeln. Man erreicht die Leute oft nur noch über den Geldbeutel. Solltest du welche erwischen, lasse keine Gnade walten. Reden hilft da nichts. Sie werden dann zwar vorsichtiger, aber werden es wieder tun. Wenn es garnicht geht und du trotzdem Probleme bekommst, dann würde ich über einen Zaun nachdenken. Dies kann jedoch ziemlich teuer werden.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Naja, finde euer Tipps nicht wirklich besser als das von den kleinen Kindern.
Polizei????

Ich glaube nicht das noch keiner von euch als Kind eine untermaßigen Fisch in der Tasche verschwinden lassen hat oder mal ohne Angelschein am Wasser stand.
Würde mal darüber nachdenken.

Es sind Kinder diese sollte man eher auf dem Weg zum Fischereischein begleiten und fördern als zu bestrafen.
Evt. ist Angel ihre Leidenschaft. Der Vater hat keinen Fischereischein, wer soll die dann mit einem Jugendfischereischein mit ans Wasser holt.

Will jetzt nicht sagen das es okay ist was sie tun, aber finde es ziemlich krass wie ihr reagiert. Würde erst ähnlich reagieren wenn sie trotz ermahnung und belehrung wieder am Wasser auftauchen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Flo,Ich bin doch froh,es gibt noch Menschen,die offensichtlich relativieren können!
Ich glaub die sind nur schlecht gelaunt!!!

Taxidermist


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Keine Sorge..na klar ist dies heftig, aber wenn so etwas überhand nimmt, führt bald kein Weg dran vorbei.

Aber ich denke in erster Linie anders...vielleicht sollte man die Kinder tatsächlich abpassen, fragen ob diese kleine Aufgabe übernehmen möchten und dann angeln dürfen. Ich möchte auch die Jugend in die Vereine holen...deswegen leiste ich Jugendarbeit.

Meinen letzten Beitrag ist halt nur für solche angedacht die es überhaupt nicht lassen können und sich auf ihr alten berufen, denn klar Kinder unter 14 sind nicht strafbar aber Schadenersatzflichtig.

Deswegen muss man aber noch lange nicht so hand haben...


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht sagen das es okay ist was sie tun, aber finde es ziemlich krass wie ihr reagiert. Würde erst ähnlich reagieren wenn sie trotz ermahnung und belehrung wieder am Wasser auftauchen.
> 
> mfg Flo


 
So habe ich das gemeint...:m


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Meine einfache Idee wäre...die Kinder einzuladen, mit am zweiten Gewässer zu helfen und als Gegenleistung dann ein paar Tage zusammen angeln zu gehen...das schafft Vertrauen und vor allem Angler...


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

wie weit gehen Kinder, kommt auf deren körperlichen Kräften an . Einer hatte mir den Damm aufgegraben zwischen Bäumen !!! Hatte das gleiche später an unseren Vereinsteich ebenfalls gemacht (mit 12 !!)
Wir hatten uns in Tarnanzügen in deckung gelegt das hat gereicht.
Den haben sie sogar später in unseren Verein aufgenommen,weil unser Gerätewart uns nicht glaubte das sowas ein Kind macht,witzig war nur die Mutter "böse Gesellschaft Lehrer,Feuerwehr,Fußball,Sportvereine,und Jugengzentrum haben ihn nicht erziehen können ,aber wir Angler werden die Versäumnisse der anderen wieder geradebiegen".
Wenn die gefaht von Fischdieben zu groß ist muß man leider den Besatz ändern ,keine Forellen,Wild statt Spiegelkarpfen ect.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch, du solltest es mit der Polizei versuchen. Wenn sie ein bis zweimal eine Geldstrafe wegen Fischwilderei und zusätzlich Schadensersatz zahlen was sich jedes mal auf bestimmt gut 300€ beläuft, dann werden auch schon die Eltern darauf acht geben, dass sie dort nicht angeln. Man erreicht die Leute oft nur noch über den Geldbeutel. Solltest du welche erwischen, lasse keine Gnade walten. Reden hilft da nichts. Sie werden dann zwar vorsichtiger, aber werden es wieder tun. Wenn es garnicht geht und du trotzdem Probleme bekommst, dann würde ich über einen Zaun nachdenken. Dies kann jedoch ziemlich teuer werden.


 
Sorry aber#d|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#q

Hat er beweise dafür das sie was gefangen haben bzw. entnommen?

Außerdem ist es keine Fischwilderei!

Wenn Leute mit 17Jahren schon alles so verbissen sehen, weiß ich nicht wo es hin geht. Du bist ja wie die alten die dir den Fußball wegholen wenn du dir den auf dem Gehweg hin und her kickst#d


mfg Flo


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn Leute mit 17Jahren schon alles so verbissen sehen, weiß ich nicht wo es hin geht. Du bist ja wie die alten die dir den Fußball wegholen wenn du dir den auf dem Gehweg hin und her kickst#d
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Na gut Flo, aber dann sind mir 17 jährige mit so einer Einstellung lieber als die die über alles hinweg sehen...
Denn dann haben wir das was wir jetzt haben...zu viele kriminelle Jugendliche...obwohl ich nicht gleich Jugendliche meine die mal schwarz angeln...


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Also ... man sollte definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen Kindern und volljährigen Fischwilderern machen!


 
Auf jeden Fall...aber es gibt auch eine Grenze...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Schinderhannes,Die Idee die Kids einzuspannen gefällt mir,und wenn nur einer dabei
ist,den man auf seine Seite zieht, mit ein paar Privilegien ausgestattet,hätte man auch
gleich jemand der bei Verstössen zum Handy greift.Eventuell noch einen zukünftigen Angler?

@Gardenfly,und so was wie mit deinem Damm geschehen,meinte ich mit,man ist doch sehr angreifbar u.s.w.!
Übrigens bin ich im zarten Alter von 12-13 Jahren,übers Schwarzfischen bei dem Verein,
wo ich mir so ca.15 Karpfen geholt habe,zur Prüfung mit 14 Jahren gekommen.
 Da bin ich denen heute noch dankbar für,die haben mir auch beigebracht,das man auf
Karpfen nicht mit kleinen Drillingen fischt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Diesen vergleich kann ich garnicht verstehen. Ich finde man sollte hier das einem vom anderen trennen.

Heißt hier das ich nach meiner Meinung über alles hinweg sehe? 

Nur wenn hier eine was von Polizwi usw. schreibt, heißt das nicht auch das er auf der Straße jemanden hilft, der gerade auf die Fr*** bekommt.

Und ich glaube wenn man sie ans angeln heranführt, und ihnen ein vernüftiges Hobby gibt. Was ihnen alles bedeutet. Den Respektvollen Umgang mit Lebewesen, wird es erst garnicht soweit kommen. 

Leute denkt doch mal nach es sind 10 jährige Kinder, die an einem Teich gefischt haben, wo man nicht fischen darf!!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Klar gibt es eine Grenze, aber wurde diese auch schon überschritten?


 
Die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten, das kann nur der Thread Eröffner...


Nehmt mal ein anderes Beispiel : Kinder (sagen wir 10 Jahre) zerkratzen euer Auto, aber jeden Tag nur ganz leicht mit Schriftzeichen...

Ok, man könnte denken, es sind nur Kinder und vielleicht werden diese ja mal Künstler oder aber Lakierer...und sagt jetzt nicht das ist was anderes...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

ShindHsd: du hast mich überzeugt! Solche Schwerverbrecher sollte man anzeigen, in Handschellen abführen und danach wegsperren.


----------



## andre23 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

....da habe ich momentan ein super beispiel, hier in cph brennt im augenblick die luft...."kinder" zwischen 12 und 17 brennen alles ab...."diskriminierende zeichnung" hin oder her....da scheint die erziehung von mutter und vater fehlgeschlagen zu sein....aus meiner sicht sollte man die eltern verantwortlich machen....und dass nicht zu knapp....wer kinder hat und erzieht, ist auch fuer ihr verhalten verantwortlich....auch wenn angeln mit dem entsprechendem erfolg spass macht...besonders als "kind"........

....also als erstes die eltern einbeziehen, gegebenenfalls verantwortlich machen und dann weiter sehen...#6

wer hat als kind keinen mist gebaut...aber die eltern haben es gerichtet :q:q:q:q



...zum anderen wuerde mich interessieren, ist dein teich in deutschland oder dk....du hast ja scheinbar 2 wohnorte


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich wollte mit meinem Auto Beispiel sagen das die Grenzen manchmal sehr nahe bei einander liegen...natürlich sind es Kinder aber mit 10 sollten diese auch schon in der Lage sein über Gut und Böse zu entscheiden, aber da hat Abdre nicht ganz unrecht...es liegt zum Großteil an den Eltern.

Ich versuche meinen Sohn auch so zu erziehen, das er später keine Probleme mit dem Gesetz bekommt...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

In jedem Fall finde ich die Eltern als ersten Ansprechpartner besser,als der Ruf nach der
Exekutive.Mein Alter gab mir in meinem Fall die 25 DM für die Vereinsmitgliedschaft!
Im besten Fall werden sie erzieherisch tätig,wenn es schlecht läuft wird Gleichgültig
reagiert,ist leider heute oft zu sehen.Daher wären idealerweise,zunächst mal die
Kids,möglichst auf frischer Tat zu ertappen.Daher Eingangs meine Idee,vielleicht
über den Anlieger informiert zu werden,wenn man denn selber nicht vor Ort ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## andre23 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

 Willst du damit das Verhalten der Jugendlichen "Rebellen" mit den zehn Jährigen Kindern gleichstellen? #c Außerdem kann man doch bei zehn Jahre alten Kindern nicht sagen, dass die Erziehung fehlgeschlagen ist. 


das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nicht´s zu tun...oder doch



eltern sind und bleiben verantwortlich!!!!....das zauberwort heisst...

ERZIEHUNG


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich würde sagen jetzt ist aber auch genug, denn über das Thema kann man stundenlang diskutieren aber eigentlich geht es auch ein wenig am Thema vorbei...


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



andre23 schrieb:


> Willst du damit das Verhalten der Jugendlichen "Rebellen" mit den zehn Jährigen Kindern gleichstellen? #c Außerdem kann man doch bei zehn Jahre alten Kindern nicht sagen, dass die Erziehung fehlgeschlagen ist.
> 
> 
> das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nicht´s zu tun...oder doch
> ...


 
Stimme ich dir zu...#6#6#6


----------



## andre23 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

danke patrick....

endlich mal normale menschen hier....#6#6#6


viel spass mit deinem kleinen...


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Danke Andre...und bisher macht es Spaß...


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

das hat ja wohl fast jeder mal als kind gemacht . ich leider auch . wir sind dabei auch erwischt worden zur strafe mussten wir an einen Samstag bei dem besitzer am teich rasenmähen usw. er hat uns aber anschließend noch ne leckere bratwurst gemacht und angeboten wenn wir ihm samstags helfen durften wir auch anschließend ein wenig angeln . das haben wir auch getan und seid dem haben wir am keinen gewässer mehr schwarzgefischt . wenn die kinder am diesen teich mit strafen gedroht bekommen gehen sie eben woanders hin .


----------



## Hechtchris (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Stell doch einfach ein schild auf ! Schreib drauf das du weißt das sie dort gefischt haben, und wenn sie dies nochmal tun gibts Ärger !

Ich würde mich dann nichtmehr trauen #6


----------



## Matjesfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ungebetene Kinder am eigenen Teich?
Mit so was hatte mein Vater auch mal zu tun.
Da hat er sich an die Eltern der kleinen Fischdiebe gewandt,wo er gefragt wurde: 

"Wie kommen den meine Kinder an Ihre Zuchtteiche,haben sie keine Angst das denen was passieren könnte".|bigeyes

Von da an wurde mein Vater aktiv.
Nach einer Auskunft von einem Anwalt, der sein Freund ist, wurden zuerst mal Schilder und Zäune aufgestellt damit er sich auf der "sicheren" Seite befindet, falls an der Anlage mal was passiert.Die Eltern der Jugendlichen wurden  mündlich und schriftlich  drauf hingewiesen das sie die volle Verantwortung tragen würden, wenn ihre Kinder das Grundstück betreten würden.(per Einschreiben)
Dann gab es zuerst mal eine heftige |krach: zwischen den beiden.
Nachdem der Vater  sich auch mal  was  schlauer gemacht hatte,war zuerst mal Schluß mit der Schwarzangelerei.

Versuch es also mal auf diese Weise.

Der Fisch ist in einem solchen Fall nicht das wichtigste.
Wenn auf deiner Anlage mal was mit den Jugendlichen passiert,dann ist der Besitzer der Anlage der Angeklagte, und nicht der Kläger!!!!Versteh?


----------



## Petri (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hallo!

wär ja mal interessant zu erfahren, ob der karpfenchamp catch and release betreibt.. dann kann er erstmal sich selber anzeigen und dann die kinder^^

wenn man 12 jährige einmal erwischt und ordentlich zusammensch.....t haben die doch auf jeden fall genug davon an Deinen Teichen zu angeln!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass es elf Jährige gezielt auf die schönen Forellen abgesehen haben. (und Erfolg haben)


 
Ich kann das ja nur für mich sagen, aber ich habe als 10-Jähriger durchaus mal Teiche angezockt.


Die lieben Kleinen werden ja nun keinen so gewaltigen Radius haben. Also würde ich zunächst freundlich und bestimmt einige Anwohner und den Nachbarn darüber informieren, dass die Teiche wirklich privat sind.
Wenn es irgendwie möglich würde ich versuchen die Kinder einzubinden. Besetzen, Füttern, Abfischen, Schlachten und ein kleines Wettangeln. Das gibt den Kindern Verantwortung und was besseres kann man ihnen nicht geben. Das nennt man Erziehung.
Natürlich würde soetwas viel Mühe machen, aber man würde davon sehr profitieren und außerdem kann sowas einem selbst ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl geben.

Ich bin auch mal Teichwächter gewesen und es gab wenige Aufgaben in meinem Leben die ich derart ernshaft erfüllt habe.

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Einsatz von Polizei völlig unangemessen. Die Jungs haben eigentlich besseres zu tun.

Uli


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hey Leute,

Zu den Fakten: Der Teich ist ein Zuchtteich, also soll dort gar nicht gefischt werden. Im normalfall ziehe ich dort Setzlinge von 15 cm auf 35cm. Im Teich sind nur Forellen, ca. 400 stck (Bachforellen, Regenbogner, Saiblinge), alle Pfund bis 1,5kg schwer. Die mit nem Stock und nem Band rauszubekommen, halte ich für sehr schwer. 
Ein Problem ist, dass es keine direkten Nachbarn gibt. Rundherum ist entweder Acker oder Wald. Im Grunde sieht man da außer dem Bauern oder mal nem Jäger nie einen Menschen. Aber etwas einen KM weiter liegt ein Dorf und da kommen die Jungs wohl her. Ich weiß weder deren Namen noch wie sie aussehen, habe also keinen Schimmer.

Die Jungs mit einspannen in die Arbeit fände ich theoretisch okay, wenn es ein Angelteich wäre, wo die Besatzzahlen niedriger ist und es auch schwerer ist, nen Fisch zu fangen. Ich mein, in meinem Teich schwimmt ein kleines Vermögen herum und ich brauche die Fische, weil ich durch den Verkauf dieser meinen neuen Setzlinge und das Futter finanziere.

Ob es sinnvoll ist ein Schild aufzustellen.... Irgendwie verleitet das ja nochmehr zum angeln.

Ich weiß ja wie ich selbst war in dem Alter. Also sollte ich die Jungs erwischen, werde ich auf jeden Fall mit den Eltern reden und würde auch gerne wissen, wie viel die da rausgeholt haben. Ich mein, ich hätte kein Problem den Jungs zu zeigen wie man richtig angelt oder denen Bücher ausleihen um für die Fischerprüfung zu lernen, aber bitte nicht in meinem Teich. 

Naja, mal sehen ob heute jemand am Teich war/ist...

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Die mit nem Stock und nem Band rauszubekommen, halte ich für sehr schwer.


 
Da hättest Du mich mal als Zehnjähriger sehen sollen... aus so einem Teich kannst Du mit minimalem Aufwand einiges rausholen...
Wenns Dir zeitlich möglich ist, versuche in _unregelmäßigen _Abständen Präsenz zu zeigen. Auch mal da sein, wenn das Auto nicht deutlich sichtbar vorm Grundstück steht. Kinder haben immer Angst vorm erwischt werden, gib ihnen das Gefühl Du _könntest_ immer da sein...
Die gutgemeinten Ratschläge mit Polizei, Schildern oder Zaun sind wirklich fürn Popo - das wird den gegenteiligen Effekt haben!
Solltest Du jemanden auf frischer Tat erwischen, was mich allerdings wundern würde, wäre es sinnvoll ein vernünftiges Gespräch zu führen. Laß Dir dann die Beweggründe erklären, wenn die Blagen sich selbst reflektieren müssen, ist schon einiges passiert!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bentham (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ist das nicht auch dahingehend problematisch, dass du dafür haftbar gemacht werden kannst wenn den Kindern am Teich etwas passiert? Ich meine wohl, dass dem so ist.

Mein Vorschlag: Kinder appassen und dann !androhen! mit denen zur Polizei zu gehen.
Als ich klein war haben wir oft in einem Apfelhof gespielt. Dort hatte ein Bauer eine Art Stall in dem wir rumgeturnt sind. Natürlich haben wir auch einiges an Äpfeln geklaut. Naja... bis wir von einem seiner Mitarbeiter abgepasst wurden der mit uns geschimpft hat und drohte mit uns zur Polizei zu gehen. Wir waren damals so jung, dass wir das auch geglaubt haben... Das hat bei uns zumindest gewirkt


----------



## homer78 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

tja ist ein heikles Thema: gehst du zu lasch mit Schwarzanglern gerade auch Jugendlichen um macht es im Dorf die Runde und du hast ganze Horden von Kids am Teich sitzen, und so wie der Teich beschrieben wurde ist es nicht schwer da ein kleines Vermögen rauszuholen, andererseits will man den Kids auch nicht gleich mit Polizei und Anzeige kommen

Ich hab das große Glück das meine Gewässer sehr dicht an meinem Wohnort liegen und ich täglich mehrmals präsent bin, wenn ich Schwarzangler erwische werden sie ab einem gewissen Alter sofort angezeigt meißt so ab 15. Jeder Teenager weiß das er an Privatgewässern nichts zu suchen hat zumal in den meißten Fällen eindeutige Schilder aufgestellt sind, und bist du da nicht konsequent tanzen sie dir auf der Nase rum

In diesem Fall sind es ja eindeutig noch Kinder, und in diesem Fall reicht fast immer ein Anruf bei den Eltern und die Kids bekommen wackelige Knie und kommen nicht wieder und man hat seine Ruhe. Man kann sie dann ja gut an den örtlichen Angelverein oder freie Gewässer verweisen wo sie dann legitim angeln dürfen und man am eigenem Gewässer seine Ruhe. 

Die Kids an die Hand nehmen und ihnen das angeln vermitteln halte ich für sinnvoll wenn man sie nicht gerade am eigenen Privatgewässer erwischt, wir wollen ja alle das unser schönes Hobby verantwortungsvollen Nachwuchs bekommt !!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Zu einem würde ich dir ganz schnell raten!

Stell Schilder auf.

Angeln verboten! und Betreten des Grundstücks verboten Eltern haften für ihre Kinder!

Unabhängig von allem anderen erscheint mir das notwendig, wenngleich sich zu einem solchen Haftungsausschluß wohl eher die Juristen im Board sich äußern sollten...

Im übrigen finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass du dir über das Problem so differenziert Gedanken machst.

Uli


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Empty,son Zaun ist teuer,und er würde damit nur seiner Sicherungspflicht nachkommen!
In der Praxis ist ein Zaun,an abgelegener Stelle,kein Hindernis Kids in dem Alter.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich hatte bislang 3x Schwarzangler am Teich (meinen Alten,die neuen sind mit Haus) vom schlimmsten Fall hatte ich berichtet.
Fall 2 : die Bengel hatte ich erwischt und zur Mutter gebracht (Alki) , also reden sinnlos deshalb einige "Klatschweiber" angesprochen und es gab Hausverbot im Angelläden und am Forellenteich Grünhagen.
Fall 3 : ich wollte eigentlich einen Baum aus den Teich holen, also mit Werkzeug unterwegs 
und glaubt mir ein axtschwingender Irrer der hinter Schwarzanglern herläuft, das reicht für Jahre um den Teich sauber zu halten.
In meiner Schulzeit kannte ich einige "professionelle" Schwarzangler,kein Teich war vor den sicher wo man entweder leicht oder gute fangen konnte, nur bei Jäger trauten die sich nicht ran.


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich hatte bislang 3x Schwarzangler am Teich (meinen Alten,die neuen sind mit Haus) vom schlimmsten Fall hatte ich berichtet.
> Fall 2 : die Bengel hatte ich erwischt und zur Mutter gebracht (Alki) , also reden sinnlos deshalb einige "Klatschweiber" angesprochen und es gab Hausverbot im Angelläden und am Forellenteich Grünhagen.
> Fall 3 : ich wollte eigentlich einen Baum aus den Teich holen, also mit Werkzeug unterwegs
> und glaubt mir ein axtschwingender Irrer der hinter Schwarzanglern herläuft, das reicht für Jahre um den Teich sauber zu halten.
> In meiner Schulzeit kannte ich einige "professionelle" Schwarzangler,kein Teich war vor den sicher wo man entweder leicht oder gute fangen konnte, nur bei Jäger trauten die sich nicht ran.


Ein Allheilmittel gibt es sicherlich nicht, als Bub war ich auch ein Schrecken der Teichbesitzer:g
Ich hab auf unserer Vereinsstrecke etliche Jugendliche beim Schwarzangeln erwischt...oder besser kennengelernt.
Bei einem freundlichen aber deutlichen Gespräch über Dinge, mit denen die Eltern im schlimmsten Fall konfrontiert werden, und dem Hinweis auf adäquate Alternativen hab ich heut noch ne Menge Freunde und coole Angelpartner unter den Jugendlichen.
Nicht zu hoch kochen, aber auch keine Schwächen zeigen
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Also sobald ich die zu fassen kriege bzw. erwische, werde ich die Eltern darüber informieren und das Gespräch suchen. Einen Zaun halte ich für überflüssig. Erstens kostet eine Einzäunung von ca. 2000m² ne Menge Geld, zweitens kann jeder über nen niedrigen Zaun drüberspringen, ansonsten mit ner Zange ein Loch reinmachen und schon ist man drin. Ein Zaun zeigt ja nur, dass es sich lohnt den zu überwinden und dort zu fischen. 

Bin noch am überlegen mit den Schildern. Werde wohl notgedrungen 2 stck dort anbringen. 
Mein Auto parke ich sowieso relativ weit weg und gehe die letzten 700 meter immer zu Fuß zum Teich. Im Grunde ist es also möglich sie auf frischer Tat zu ertappen. 

Es gibt jedoch außer mir noch weitere Leute, die den Teich gelegentlich aufsuchen um nach dem Rechten zu sehen, also ist schon fast jeden Tag mal jemand da. 

Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dass die 2-3 Forellen fangen würden. Das kann ich verkraften, da hat der Reiher schon mehr geholt. Aber wenn die jede Woche 10 Stück fangen, sind bald keine mehr drin. Außerdem kommen Kinder auf so tolle Ideen die Bretter aus dem Mönch zu ziehen, dann hat die Au mal eben nen gratis Forellenbesatz bekommen 


PS: Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, wenn jemand den Teich einfach abgelassen hat und die gesamten Fische abgefischt hat??? Wie sieht die rechtliche Lage aus?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> PS: Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, wenn jemand den Teich einfach abgelassen hat und die gesamten Fische abgefischt hat??? Wie sieht die rechtliche Lage aus?
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
Das Ablassen des Teiches dürfte rechtlich unter Sachbeschäding laufen, das Abfischen wird Diebstahl sein!
Wie würde ich da vorgehen? Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit Anzeige (vermutlich gegen unbekannt) in beiden Punkten zu erheben... Was dabei rumkommt weiß kein Mensch!
Versuch irgendwie mit den Kindern ins Einvernehmen zu kommen, besser noch mit den Eltern - und wie Sundvogel schon geschrieben hat, die Kinder kommen ja wirklich nicht von ganz weit weg. Du hast ja schon grob Ahnung wo die herkommen. Ein bißchen Peitsche und dann Zuckerbrot... 

P.S.: Zehn bis zwölfjährige werden Dir locker den Teich ablassen, aber den gesamten Bestand abfischen? Die Arbeit machen die sich nicht... die Tierchen verrecken im Schlamm... Denen gehts in erster Linie nicht um den Fisch, sondern ums Abenteuer! ist leider so...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jenskanne (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

hallo zusammen,
erlich gesagt, wenn das meiner währe und ich hätte viel arbeit rein gesteckt hätte.
dann dürften sie mir nie in die hände geraten.
und die zeit sie zu krigen wüde ich mir nehmen!

mfg jens


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> erlich gesagt, wenn das meiner währe und ich hätte viel arbeit rein gesteckt hätte.
> dann dürften sie mir nie in die hände geraten.
> und die zeit sie zu krigen wüde ich mir nehmen!
> ...


 
... und schon hättest Du ein richtiges Problem - es geht hier doch um Kinder, keine jungen Erwachsene oder Jugendliche! Sei denen zu wünschen das sie Dir wirklich nicht in die Hände geraten!|kopfkrat

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## aliencook (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Naja, also meiner Meinung nach hört sich dein Lösungsansatz ja schon gut an.
Das Gespräch mit den Eltern hilft bestimmt. Ein Gewehr auf dem Rücken zu haben
halte ich für übertrieben - Es sind ja "nur" Kinder, die sind bestimmt schon so genugt
erschreckt wenn sie dich dort sehen. 

Ich denke man sollte erstmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen und den Kindern halt 
*Verständlich *erklären dass das du von diesen Fischen abhängig bist da du sie verkaufst,
und somit Einbußen hast wenn sie dir Fische rausholen bzw. verangeln. In Verbindung mit
einem Gespräch mit den Eltern wirkt das bestimmt.

Sollten die Jungs nicht Einsichtig sein kann ja immernoch mit Polizei & Anzeige gedroht werden.

Noch so was: Sei froh dass es "nur" Kinder sind... Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer sitzen regelmäßig
Schwarzangler aus Osteuropäischen Ländern, das kann schon mal richtig gefährlich
werden... Deswegen wird bei uns seit ca. einem halben Jahr ein Wachdienst eingesetzt,
halt so ein Richtiger Security Dienst, der dann in unregelmäßigen Abständen kontrolliert,
mit Diensthund und so...
Aber das ist Warscheinlich als Einzelperson nicht Realisierbar.

Wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem Problem,

LG,

Flo


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Naja das mit dem Gewehr war auch nicht so ernst gemeint. Hoffe wirklich mal, dass ich die Jungs erwische. Ist halt einfacher mit nem Teich, den man hinter dem Haus hat und so alles besser kontrollieren kann. Habt ihr denn alle ein Schild euren Teichen, dass das Angeln da verboten ist? Im Grunde versteht sich das doch von selbst. Kann man irgendwo solche Schilder kaufen? Link?

Gruß Heiko

So wie diese in etwa: http://www.tetti.de/schilder/schilderAn.html


----------



## aliencook (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Bei uns steht "Steinbruch, Betreten Verboten, Absturzgefahr, Lebensgefahr" so ungefähr.
War halt mal ein Steinbruch. ist aber teilweise echt gefährlich weil da manchmal wirklich was Abrutscht und so und wenn man nicht aufpasst liegt man drin.


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Das hier ist auch nicht schlecht: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sagen.at/doku/fo_fotos/Privatwasser.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sagen.at/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D306%26page%3D11&h=533&w=700&sz=114&hl=de&start=1&um=1&tbnid=TQKivisnu5h-AM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=140&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfischen%2Bschilder%26ndsp%3D18%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN

Aber ob das wirklich wirksam ist...


----------



## aliencook (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Das steht wohl in den Sternen...
Aber immerhin würden sie dann merken dass du weist dass sie regelmäßig dort angeln,
sonst würdste ja kein Schild aufstellen.
Ich würds mir zumindest denken. 
Kannst ja auch ne Kamera-Atrappe aufstellen


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Solche Schilder bekommst du in diesen Schilderbuden,die zumeist rund um dein Straßenverkehrsamt versammelt sind,oder auch bei Schlüsseldiensten.
Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf das man dir den Teich ablassen will,oder ist das nur
der worst case?
Um so etwas zu verhindern kannst du an deinem Mönch,über den Brettern eine Stahlstange mit Schloss einsetzen.Hab ich so schon mal an einem Mühlteich gesehen.
Kinder schaffen das nicht zu öffnen.Nur bei grober Gewalt hilft das nicht,denn man kann
ja auch einfach die Bretter zerschlagen.

Taxidermist


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich hab das schon so wie du beschrieben hast gesichert und ein Schloß davor gemacht. Aber mit Gewalt und nem Spaten oder so kriegt man das auch aufgebrochen. 

Das mit dem Teich ablassen ist nur "the worst case". Hoffe, dass das nie passieren wird. Nun hab ich den Teich ein Jahr und bisher ist sowas zum Glück nicht passiert. 

Was kostet so ein Schild dort ungefähr? Hoffe das so ein Schild nicht geklaut wird, gibt ja Idioten die Schilder sammeln. Bei uns im Ort muss das Ortsschild fast jedes halbe Jahr erneuert werden, weils so oft geklaut wird.

Kameraatrappen... wäre machbar für relativ wenig Geld. Aber irgendwie schon lächerlich. Würde das denn was bringen?...
weiß nicht


----------



## ederseebasshunter (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@bmt_hethske

Natürlich ist es nicht gerade schön das dir da die Forellen geklaut werden,ich würde mich auch nicht freuen!

Finde auch dein Vorhaben,mit den Eltern zu reden ok!kann ich echt alles verstehen|supergri
Aber wenn so manche hier was zu sagen hätten...oh,oh;+#cich wäre heute noch in der Justizvollzugsanstalt :c

Klar,wenn das überhand nimmt musst du da durchgreifen!Aber auch immer dran denken das es Kinder sind!Ich bin mir auch sicher das du den richtigen Maßstab findest

Nur der ein oder andere hier sollte seine Meinung/Äußerung noch mal überdenken|bigeyes
Mal ehrlich,wenn ein Junge im Kindesalter mal einen stock ins Wasser hält ist das doch fast schon Gut(bitte versteht mich richtig)wenn man überlegt was manche Kinder mit 12 schon so machen...:r
  @Dart
recht haste!


bye:g


----------



## mowerpac (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hallo,

Schon witzig, genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast habe ich meinen ersten grossen Fisch im Alter von 10 Jahren gefangen! 2 m Weidenstock und einfach ein gebundenes Vorfach rangetüddelt, Würmer gebuddelt und ab an den Zuchtteich geschlichen (mir war sehr wohl bewusst das ich mich nicht erwischen lassen durfte...).
Dumm nur das meine Mutter mir nicht glaubte das ich die dicke Regenbogenforelle in der kleinen Au gefangen hatte...das war das letzte mal an dem Teich!


----------



## Bentham (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon so wie du beschrieben hast gesichert und ein Schloß davor gemacht. Aber mit Gewalt und nem Spaten oder so kriegt man das auch aufgebrochen. [...]



Wenn das durchbrochen wird, dann steckt in meinen Augen schon so viel kriminelle Energie hinter, dass eine Anzeige wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Kinder hin oder her...


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Bei einer Forelle würde ich mich ja auch nicht aufregen. Man muss den Jungs das nur bewusst machen, dass hinter dem Teich ein Haufen Arbeit steckt und ich es mir nicht leisten kann, Leuten zu erlauben da zu angeln. Wenn die nur mal ein paar Fische fangen wollen, kann ich denen auch Tipps geben für andere Gewässer in der Nähe usw. 
Einige übertreiben das etwas hier. Polizei würde ich bei Erwachsenen aber sofort verständigen, genauso wie ich da etwas anders reagieren würde. Sofort Strafanzeige, keine Diskussion! 

Das Problem bei meinem Teich ist halt, dass der Teich direkt neben einem Bach liegt, an dem zwangsweise mal Kinder vorbei strömern. Um an den Teich zu kommen, müssen sie nur mal eben durch den Bach (0,20cm-0.60meter tief) und dann das Ufer rauf, dann sind sie da und das ohne von jemandem gesehen zu werden, denn von keiner Straße oder keinem Haus hat man Aussicht auf den Teich. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Leute... es sind *KINDER* 

Wenns mein Teich wäre und die Kinder sich den einen oder anderen Fisch klauen würden dann würde ich wahrscheinlich drüber lächeln aber bestimmt nicht mit der Polizei drohen. 



> Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dass die 2-3 Forellen fangen würden. Das kann ich verkraften, da hat der Reiher schon mehr geholt. Aber wenn die jede Woche 10 Stück fangen, sind bald keine mehr drin.



Woher willst du wissen das die jede Woche 10 Fische klauen??
Zählst du jede Woche die Fische durch und fragst den Reiher was er so gemopst hat??



> Ich glaub die nächsten Male wo ich den Teich aufsuche, hab ich jedes Mal mein Gewehr auf dem Rücken.



Solche Leute wie du dürften kein Teich bekommen. Kinder mit den Gewehr auf den Rücken Angst einjagen wollen ist wohl das Allerletzte!!!! Es sollte mal eingeführt werden das man eine Tauglichkeitsprüfung ablegen muß wenn man ein Teich pachten will.


----------



## mowerpac (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Tja, falls Sie eine oder gleich mehrere gefangen haben, müssten die Eltern sich doch fragen wo die her kommen, oder nicht? Erwarte ich da zuviel?
In einem kleinen Dorf sollte doch jeder 2te wissen wem die Zuchteiche gehören und die Kiddies werden sicher angeben mit ihrem Fang...
Vielleicht hat sich das Problem schon erledigt.


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Klaus S.

Mann musst du Kohle haben....
Nicht nur dass man ne jährliche Pacht bezahlt für den Teich, Futterautomaten im Teich angebracht hat, jeden Monat 50kg Futter verfüttert und für mehrere tausend Euro Fische im Teich hat.... Klar kann man da jemanden einfach so angeln lassen, warum soll man nicht gleich das ganze Dorf einladen??? Sag mal geht´s noch? Du hast jawohl keine Ahnung! Dann geh mal an ne andere Anlage und fang denen die Fische weg! Warum sollte icht dulden, dass irgendwer (egal ob Kinder oder nicht) meine Fische klaut. Gegen den Reiher hab ich Schnüre gespannt und das funktioniert zu 100%, also weiß ich, dass alle anderen Fische entweder gefangen wurden oder verendet sind. Wobei man die verendeten auch meistens findet, weil sie irgendwo angeschwemmt werden.

Darf ich mal fragen was dich zu deiner provokanten Äußerung treibt? 

Dass ich da gelegentlich mit Gewehr rumlaufe, liegt eher daran, dass es dort Wildschweine gibt und ich mir das Schießen eines solchen nicht entgehen lassen würde, aber egal. 


Dein Kommentar ist absolut unangebracht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich tauglich genug bin, einen Teich pachten zu dürfen 
Mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Haltet doch bitte den Ball ein bisschen flach.

Hier liegt ein ernstes Problem vor. Grade die Tatsache, das es Kinder sind macht einen doch in gewisser Weise hilflos. 
Wenig hilfreich ist es, sich hier in die Haare zu kriegen.


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Moin Heiko
Auch wenn man nicht alle Verluste zwingend auf die Kinder schieben kann (Fischotter, Mink ect.), ist so etwas schon ärgerlich, doch es lässt sich nicht immer verhindern und nicht wenige Fischbesessene haben als kleine "Fischdiebe" angefangen. Als erstes würde ich mir Markierungen anlegen, so das ich sehen kann wie oft und wann die Buben ihre Streifzüge machen. Das heißt, kleine Äste die man so positioniert, das sie von den Anglern zwingend beiseite genommen werden müssen, oder günstige Stellen harken, damit man die Fußspuren sehen kann. Wenn du die Tatzeiten dann relativ gut eingrenzen kannst, wirst du die Jungs auch erwischen. Wenn du sie hast, dann halte ihnen eine Standpauke und versuche herauszubekommen wo sie wohnen und gehe zu ihren Eltern. Den Eltern erklärst du die Lage vernünftig und machst ihnen klar, das bei nochmaligen Angeln der Kinder ein Schadensanspruch gegen die Eltern erhoben wird. - Das restliche klären im allgemeinen die Eltern mit den Kindern. Wenn die Kinder sich weigern sollten, ihre Adresse zu nennen nimmst du ihnen das Angelzeug weg und gibst den Kindern einen Termin, an dem du sicher wieder da sein wirst und sie mit ihren Eltern vorbeikommen und sich die Angelsachen abholen können (bei dieser Variante bewegst du dich allerdings auf dünnem Eis, da du eigentlich nicht berechtigt bist die Sachen wegzunehmen - eine Argumentation wäre aber eine Gefahrenabwehr, da zu vermuten war, dass die Kinder wieder angeln kommen - und die Eltern sind normalerweise so froh, das du nicht gleich eine Anzeige gemacht hast, das sie da nix sagen).
Eine Anzeige gegen solche Buben zu machen bringt garnix (strafunmündig) und auch ein Schadenersatzanspruch gegen die Eltern ist schwierig, da du nicht beweisen kannst, wie viele sie genau mitgenommen haben - aber das musst du ihnen ja nicht erzählen|supergri

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Mann musst du Kohle haben....
> Nicht nur dass man ne jährliche Pacht bezahlt für den Teich, Futterautomaten im Teich angebracht hat, *jeden Monat 50kg Futter verfüttert und für mehrere tausend Euro Fische *im Teich hat....



Man mußt du Kohle haben... 

Es geht hier nicht um Erwachsene sondern um Kinder die dir ab und zu mal ein Fisch klauen!!!

Und JA, mir wäre es egal!!!



> Darf ich mal fragen was dich zu deiner provokanten Äußerung treibt?



Klar darfst du fragen... es stört mich einfach das du wegen solch paar Fische die dir KINDER klauen soclh Trara machst.



> Dass ich da gelegentlich mit Gewehr rumlaufe, liegt eher daran, dass es dort Wildschweine gibt und ich mir das Schießen eines solchen nicht entgehen lassen würde, aber egal.



Aha... das hörte sich vorher aber anders an.



> Dein Kommentar ist absolut unangebracht.



Dein ganzer Thraed ist unangebracht... heulst hier rum weil dir einige Kinder paar Fische aus deinen so geliebten Teich mopsen. Ich hatte selber 2 Teiche und hab niemals ein Kind vom Teich gejagt. Die Teiche wurden weder von Jemanden bewacht der mit den Gewehr rumlief noch wurden die Teiche eingezäunt. Solange die Kinder am Teich waren, kamen die Reiher umd Kormorane nicht. Hab also noch dran verdient wenn die Kinder dort waren. 

Und jetzt... schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Syntac (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Also ärgerlich ist es auf jeden Fall, keine Frage. 
Steckt ja auch viel Arbeit, Geld und Herzblut in einer Weiheranlage. 
Die Entnahme von Fischen würde ich auch nicht tolerieren, egal ob von Kindern oder Erwachsenen. 
wie bmt schon schrieb, bei Erwachsenen ohne wenn und aber Polizei rufen. 
Bei Kindern würde ich das ganze aber noch unter der Kategorie "Lausbubenstreich" einordnen, wie`s wohl jeder von uns schonmal gemacht hat, oder sind hier nur Engel an Board?

Hier gilt es auf jeden Fall "feinfühlig" vor zu gehen, genügend Vorschläge gab es ja schon. 
Und mir persönlich hätte es in dem alter sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ab und zu ein wenig an einem Weiher werkeln zu dürfen. 
Motivierend wäre bestimmt auch, beim Abfischen im Herbst bei entsprechender Mithilfe übers Jahr  2-3 Fische geschenkt zu bekommen. 
So als Patenschaft sozusagen. Da kann sich der TE dann sicher sein, dass nebenbei wohl kein Fisch mehr rauskommt, und dass die Kids vor Ort sind und aufpassen wie nen Luchs, das sich kein anderer an "ihren" fischen vergreift 

Grüße, Harry


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Erwachsene sondern um Kinder die dir ab und zu mal ein Fisch klauen!!!
> 
> es stört mich einfach das du wegen solch paar Fische die dir KINDER klauen soclh Trara machst.
> 
> Dein ganzer Thraed ist unangebracht... heulst hier rum weil dir einige Kinder paar Fische aus deinen so geliebten Teich mopsen. wenn die Kinder dort waren.



Werter Klaus S.
Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie du hier einen Diebstahl (und in diesem Fall ist es nichts anderes, egal ob Kinder oder Erwachsene) bagatellisierst. Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie du reagierst wenn du siehst, wie ein 10-jähriger 5 Tafeln Schokolade in einem Laden klaut?

|wavey:


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Nu Leutz
Es ist doch wirklich net so schwer auf Kinder und Jugendliche einzugehen|bla:
Wenn ich einen erwische, und das passiert häufig, gibts ne Andacht mit dem gesamten Feuerwerk, danach wird wieder aufgebaut mit ruhigen Worten (die Kids haben oft ein besseres Verständniss zum Thema "Gut+Böse" als die Alten, wenn das alles wirklich nicht fruchtet hat man doch die Möglichkeit den Eltern Dampf zu machen oder das Grundstück einzuzäunen und einen Wachhund einzusetzen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Michel81 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

kauf doch eine kamera-atrappe. vielleicht lassen sie sich davon beeindrucken. 

das mit dem gewehr würde ich nicht machen, da bekommst du am ende noch großen ärger. und der ruf der angler wird wieder etwas schlechter. wenn du die zeit hast, leg dich auf die lauer und schnapp dir die bürschchen.

in deinen ersten postings klingst du noch sehr entspannt, inzwischen aber sehr wütend. ist es denn schlimmer geworden? vielleicht hast du ja noch andere besucher, die nur noch nicht entdeckt wurden.

in jedem fll eine beschissene situation, ich wünsche dir alles gute, dass das thema bald vom tisch ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Es geht hier nicht um Schokolade aus dem Laden sondern um paar Fische aus einen Teich.

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alles für Engel seid aber ich hab als Kind auch Karauschen und Schleie aus fremden Teichen GEKLAUT!!
Schade für euch das es schon verjährt ist, sonst würd ich bestimmt einige Anzeigen von euch Engeln bekommen.

Und nun wieder an die Waffen... die Kinder kommen bald aus der Schule.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch, du solltest es mit der Polizei versuchen. Wenn sie ein bis zweimal eine Geldstrafe wegen Fischwilderei und zusätzlich Schadensersatz zahlen was sich jedes mal auf bestimmt gut 300€ beläuft, dann werden auch schon die Eltern darauf acht geben, dass sie dort nicht angeln. Man erreicht die Leute oft nur noch über den Geldbeutel. Solltest du welche erwischen, lasse keine Gnade walten. Reden hilft da nichts. Sie werden dann zwar vorsichtiger, aber werden es wieder tun. Wenn es garnicht geht und du trotzdem Probleme bekommst, dann würde ich über einen Zaun nachdenken. Dies kann jedoch ziemlich teuer werden.



Armes Deutschland! #q


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Schokolade aus dem Laden sondern um paar Fische aus einen Teich.



Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht, was ist denn bitte der Unterschied beim klauen?
Den Kindern soll ja nicht gleich der Kopf abgerissen werden, nur sollte es ihnen klargemacht werden, das dies genau so ein Diebstahl ist, als wenn sie woanders was klauen und dies keineswegs harmlos ist, weil es vermeintlich "nur" Fische sind.


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht, was ist denn bitte der Unterschied beim klauen?


Bist du der Meinung das die Kids ihr Vorgehen, im Sinne von Klauen beurteilen:g
Die sehen das eher als neues Abenteuer
Macht euch mal locker, Mädels.
Ihr wart doch irgendwann mal in der gleichen Altersklasse.
Tipps wie man sich schützen kann, gab es doch zur Genüge.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## hotte50 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@ bmt_hethske

aus eigener Erfahrung folgendes:

Ich habe einmal vor dem fast gleichen Problem gestanden.

3 Lausbuben im Alter von 9-11 Jahren hatten mein Grundstück mit Teich heimgesucht. Irgendwann traf ich sie an und merkte natürlich das sie Angst hatten. Nachdem ich erstmal klar machte, das sie keine Angst haben müssen, verwickelte ich die Jungs in ein Gespräch, bei dem ich so ganz nebenbei alle wichtigen Infos bekam, um Notfalls die Eltern anzusprechen.

Da ich auch merkte, das die Jungs keine Ahnung vom Angeln hatten, bat ich ihnen an, mit ihnen gemeinsam zu Angeln und auch beizubringen, wie es besser geht.

Du glaubst garnicht, was das für wissbegierige Schüler wurden  

Nachdem das Vertrauen da war, habe ich die Jungs ins Geschehen eingebunden, so nach und nach habe ich da ein paar ganz tolle Helferlein gehabt. Selbst die Eltern kamen vorbei um zu sehen, wo sich Ihre Jungs rumtreiben 

Jeder Junge hat eine oder mehrere Aufgaben bekommen, einer der drei wurde dann Chefaufseher und ich brauchte mir fortan keine Sorgen mehr ums geschehen machen.

Kinder sind in der Regel, wenn ihnen etwas Spass macht, sehr begeisterungsfähig und nehmen ihre Aufgabe oftmals ernster als manch Erwachsener.

Mach sie dir zu zu Verbündeten, alles andere bewirkt eher das Gegenteil.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist da anders vorgegangen, hat den Kindern Angst gemacht und irgendwann hatte er die ganze Klasse als Piraten auf dem Grundstück.


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn es meine Fischzucht wäre, würde ich auch versuchen, die Jungs mal auf frischer Tat zu ertappen und ihnen dann in einer eindeutigen Ansprache klar machen, was Sache ist - wenn dies nicht hilft=> Polizei!!


Hi Martin
Wenn es unsere Fischzucht oder Teichanlage wäre.....bin ich mir ganz sicher das es net so einen überflüssigen Trööt geben würde
Jeder hat seine Investition zu schützen, kommt halt darauf an, wie es geschiet:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Dart schrieb:


> Bist du der Meinung das die Kids ihr Vorgehen, im Sinne von Klauen beurteilen:g
> Die sehen das eher als neues Abenteuer
> 
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:




Wie die Kinder das sehen, ist mir schon klar, ich war auch mal in dem Alter, nur sollte dieses Verhalten nicht noch durch Erwachsene verharmlost und unterstützt werden - die Art und Weise, die Buben von einer Einsicht zu überzeugen sind vielfältig und bieten u.U. wie von Hotte50 beschrieben eine  interessante Aufgabe.

#h


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und Deine Kommentare kannst Du Dir hier langsam sparen!!



Du dir deine auch.... bist es gewohnt das man stets deiner Meinung ist??



> ...wenn dies nicht hilft=> Polizei!!



Klar... immer drauf da. Die ganze Härte des Gesetzes muß man die Kinder spüren lassen.


----------



## Syntac (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Klar... immer drauf da. Die ganze Härte des Gesetzes muß man die Kinder spüren lassen.



Da drum gehts doch nicht - sondern um den Mittelweg zwischen "aller Härte" und wie von Dir vorgeschlagen "doch einfach angeln und Fische klauen lassen".


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wie die Kinder das sehen, ist mir schon klar, ich war auch mal in dem Alter, nur sollte dieses Verhalten nicht noch durch Erwachsene verharmlost und unterstützt werden - die Art und Weise, die Buben von einer Einsicht zu überzeugen sind vielfältig und bieten u.U. wie von Hotte50 beschrieben eine interessante Aufgabe.
> 
> #h


Hi Paule
Ich will das auch gar net verharmlosen, und es ist mir auch bewusst das es etliche unterschiedliche Charaktere gibt
Dem betroffenen TE steht es doch frei, seine Anlage halbwegs sicher zu machen, über einen überschaubaren Geldbetrag. Welche weiteren Möglichkeiten findest du sinnvoll?
Das Gespräch suchen oder ne Anzeige???
Wenn man mich erwischt hätte, wären langanhaltende blaue Flecken auf dem Ar.. gewsen, verdientermaßen.
Das geht halt nicht mehr, die Ansprache an die Jugend kann nur der Schlüssel sein.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## gufipanscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Es liegt wohl weniger an den Kindern, oder!? Es sind wohl mehr die Eltern die das unterstützen.....
Was macht ein Kind mit einem gefangenen Fisch? Im Eimer ansehen und zurücksetzen, oder. 
Jetzt gibts aber noch den Fall, dass die Kinder die Fische mit nach Hause nehmen und jetzt kommts...
Zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder die Eltern besitzen ein solches Rechtsurteilsvermögen und fordern ihre Kinder auf den Schaden wieder gut zu machen, oder sie unterstützen es und bereiten die Fische zu und sind über jeden weiteren erfreud...
Also wo anpacken..... bei den Kids oder den Eltern?
Aber bitte mit Vorsicht, 
nicht dass die Kidies, von den Eltern vermöbelt, drei Wochen grün und blau rumlaufen.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

hab mir nun noch nicht alles durchgelesen ...
aber als erste Aktion würde ich mal Schilder aufstellen und ggf nen Zaun überlegen ...
dann wissen die Nachbarn alas auch der ungebetene Besuch Bescheid und Ausreden wie hab ich nicht gewußt zählen dann schon mal nicht ...
dann mal weitersehen!
Polizei kann man immer nochmal als letztes Mittel anwenden wenn alles andere nichts fruchtet ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich find es schon erstaunlich, wie armselig manche Erwachsene doch sein müssen, wenn sie ein solchen Konflikt (mit 12-jährigen!!!) nur noch über die Polizei klären können.

Ein Kumpel von mir ist bei der Polizei. Glaubt ihr, der hat nix Wichtigeres zu tun? Wegen jedem Mist wird in Deutschland immer gleich die Polizei bemüht, sind das etwa die Müllmänner der Nation? Ist in Deutschland scheinbar normal kleine Kinder anzuzeigen - bringt aber nichts. Da redet man eben mit den Eltern und klärt die Sache auf wie ein Erwachsener, anstatt bei so 'ner völligen Lapallie immer gleich nach dem Staat zu schreien, der da sowieso kaum etwas machen kann. Glaubt jemand hier die stellen ne Streife ab um den Fischteich zu bewachen? Ich würde den dann aber etwas husten, von wegen was die für einen Unsinn mit meinen Steuergeldern betreiben. Erstmal mit den Kindern reden. Wenn das kleine, unbelehrbare "Lausbuben" sind, dann gibt es andere Mittel denen Angst einzujagen als die Polizei. Ein Schild "Vorsicht bissiger Hund" dürfte bei den meisten 10-12jährigen reichen, um sie von einem Grundstück fernzuhalten.


----------



## Spinnfischer30 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den Bereichen zwar nicht aus, habe aber gute Rechtskundekenntnisse...
> 
> Warum nicht einfach mal ein Exempel statuieren und diese Kinder abpassen, mit der Polizei die Personalien aufnehmen und Schadenersatz beantragen...wäre vielleicht mal eine Art und Weise.
> 
> Das machen die Kinder eins zwei Mal, dann hat sich das umher gesprochen.


 


Hallo,
da es sich um minderjährige handelt unter14 Jahren kann man da gegen die Kinder nichts einleiten ,aber gegen die Eltern der Kinder wegen verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht
in dem Sinne
mfg 
Spinnfischer 30


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich find es schon erstaunlich, wie armselig manche Erwachsene doch sein müssen, wenn sie ein solchen Konflikt (mit 12-jährigen!!!) nur noch über die Polizei klären können.


Damit schüttest du auch nur überflüssiges Öl ins Feuer|krach:
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*

Bei uns in der Ecke hat einer grosse Warnschilder vor Fangeisen für Wasserratten um seine Teiche aufgestellt.
Ich vermute mal, dass er keine Fangeisen aufgestellt hat, aber bei den Kindern wirkt es.
Bei den Hundebesitzern übrigens auch.


----------



## Spinnfischer30 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hallo,
nach meinem Zitat,noch etwas für den Eigner des Teiches.
Ich würde wie schon ein anderer des Forums meinte einige Schilder sowie einen Zaun aufbauen.Denoch würde ich auch versuchen die Eltern dazu zu bewegen Ihre Kinder von dem Teich weg zu halten.
Ich muß aber auch sagen, wenn dein Gelände für jeden öffendlich zugänglich ist,und den Kindern etwas passiert bist du auch dran,da du dein Grundstück zu sichern hast
also in dem Sinne
mfg
Spinnfischer 30#c


----------



## Pannenfischer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hallo!
Ich glaube das die Kids schon wissen das sie was unrechtes
tun,nur die Abenteuerlust ist wohl größer.
Polizei muß nicht sein,eher (falls man sie kriegt)die Sache
miteinander bereden.
Ganz wichtig:Hinweisschilder aufstellen.
Angeln u.baden verboten
Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder
Falls mal etwas passieren sollte,(daß ein Kind reinfällt u.ertrinkt)was man natürlich nicht hofft,bist du rechtlich aus dem Schneider.
Einen Zaun aufstellen wird wohl nicht erlaubt sein,da alle
Grundstücke begehbar sein müssen.Bei uns zumindest so der Fall.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hottes Vorschlag ist im Prinzip der Beste. Man sollte aber auch bemerken, dass keiner von uns in der Lage ist zu beurteilen, wie diese Kid´s drauf sind. Einfache Lausbuben oder schon Kleinkriminelle. 

Beispiel ?

Eine Zuchtteichanlage bei mir in der Nähe wurde regelmäßig von Schwarzanglern heimgesucht. Man fand nur die Spuren, wo sie über den Zaun geklettert sind, eine abgerissene Forelle die noch den Schwimmer hinter sich herzog usw. 
Irgendwann wurden die Schwarzangler dann nachts erwischt. 2 Jungs im Alter von 12 und 13 Jahren. 
Die Polizei wurde geholt und die fuhr mit den Kids zu deren Eltern. In der Kühltruhe der Eltern fand man über 100 Forellen. Ausgenommen und tiefgefroren. 

So gut gemeint hier alle Tips sind, nutzen sie nichts bevor man nicht weiß mit wem man es zu tun hat. Und dafür muß man sie erstmal an den Ohren haben. Die Zeiten, wo alle Kiddys nur harmlose Äpfelklauer waren sind leider schon lange vorbei. 
Handelt es sich aber um solche ist - wie schon gesagt - Hottes Vorgehen mit Abstand das beste. 

Ralf


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, wo alle Kiddys nur harmlose Äpfelklauer waren sind leider schon lange vorbei.



Das mag ja so sein, aber (mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, wer wohl daran schuld hat, daß die so sind, wie sie heutzutage eben sind) ich muß mich schon ernsthaft fragen, was man denn heutzutage von einem 12-jährigen so Schreckliches zu befürchten haben könnte??? #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das mag ja so sein, aber (mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, wer wohl daran schuld hat, daß die so sind, wie sie heutzutage eben sind) ich muß mich schon ernsthaft fragen, was man denn heutzutage von einem 12-jährigen so Schreckliches zu befürchten haben könnte??? #d


 
Ich finde es schon daneben Eigentum von anderen zu stehlen. 12 Jahre hin oder her. Der TE hat hier eine aus seiner Sicht sinnvolle Frage gestellt und hat sie teilweise auch sinnvoll beantwortet bekommen.

Die Quantität des Diebstahls läßt sich aus der Entfernung kaum beantworten. Sind es ein paar Fische, dann kann man das ignorieren und ein bisschen in Lausbubenerinnerungen schwelgen, sind es mehr, dann entsteht ein erheblicher finanzieller Schaden, der wohl kaum zu aktzeptieren ist.

Der TE hat ja nun einige Empfehlungen bekommen und man kann ihm eigentlich nur raten, sein Verhalten gegenüber den Dieben reflektiert eskalieren zu lassen.

Uli


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Erst sehen, dass man die Jungs auf frischer tat erwischt. Dann ein klärendes Gespräch und klar machen, dass sie auf nem fremden Grundstück wildern. Meistens hat sich dann schon das Gröbste erledigt. Sollten sie dennoch weiter räubern, ein Gespäch mit den Eltern suchen... 
Ich war in meiner Jugend auch immer dort, wo Wasser und Fisch anzutreffen waren. Ne Handangel und Würmer waren auch meist dabei :q:q bis ich eines Tages von nem Lehrer unserer Schule erwischt wurde... ich sach nur man was war das peinlich |evil:
Als Strafe musste ich dann 14 Tage sein Aquarium, dass in der Schule stand versorgen. :q naja ne Strafe war das jedenfalls für mich nicht..... kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann auch mein erstes Aquarium und meine Handangel hab ich damals nicht mehr eingesetzt.


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Moin Moin
Ich habe so einige Seiten gelesen.
Also bevor ich mich dazu hinreissen lasse über Polizei,Fangeisen ,Zäune und evt Selbsschussanlagen nachzudenken erst mal Kühlen Kopf .
1. Was und wieviel ist entnommen worden? (Konnte keine Angaben finden)
2. Wer war oder könnte es gewesen sein?

Der Nachbar hatte irgendwelche Kinder gesehen ????
Was hat er gesehen? siehe Punkt 1
Um ernsthafte Maßnahmen zu beschliessen bedarf es mehr als "Ich Glaube ich hätte etwas Gesehen"
Gut ist es erst mal Schilder Aufzustellen mit dem Hinweis "Privat"
Und wenn man dann noch Kinder Sieht die Brot ins Wasser werfen darauf hinweisen das es nicht gut für das Gewässer ist.Gespräche über evt.Angelei könnten daraus entstehen.
So kommt man auch ohne Polizei ect.aus das die Kids nicht am Wasser spielen.

Ach so "Härte des Gesetzes und Aufsichtspflicht Verletzung u.s.w." Da müssen schon ganz andere sachen vorfallen als "Schwarzangeln."
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon daneben Eigentum von anderen zu stehlen. 12 Jahre hin oder her. Der TE hat hier eine aus seiner Sicht sinnvolle Frage gestellt und hat sie teilweise auch sinnvoll beantwortet bekommen.
> 
> Die Quantität des Diebstahls läßt sich aus der Entfernung kaum beantworten. Sind es ein paar Fische, dann kann man das ignorieren und ein bisschen in Lausbubenerinnerungen schwelgen, sind es mehr, dann entsteht ein erheblicher finanzieller Schaden, der wohl kaum zu aktzeptieren ist.
> 
> ...


Hi Uli
Wenn der TE wirklich von den Bengels so geschädigt wird, das es konkrete wirtschaftliche Schäden gibt, bleibt ihm erstens die Möglichkeit die Polizei einzuschalten, und zweitens die Möglichkeit seinen Grundbesitz mittels Zäunen, Klingeldraht etc. gegen diese 10-12jährigen Kapitalverbrecher zu schützen:q
Ansonsten gibt es massig viel Grautöne.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Minibubi,genau so sehe ich das auch,bisher geht es doch nur allenfalls um eine Vermutung.Das die Kids wirklich Fische entnommen haben,weiß der TS ja wohl selbst
nicht genau.Und über die Leute hier,die mit aller Macht der Exekutive gegen ein rumstromern von ein paar Kindern vorgehen wollen,kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Aber es haben sich ja glücklicherweise einige Gemäßigtere hier auch zu Wort gemeldet,die moderater vorgehen würden,und ihr eigenes Kindsein offenbar nicht vergessen haben!
Ich hoffe auch das der TS seine Knarre zu Hause lässt,wenn er nach den gefährlichen
Kindern schaut!

Taxidermist


----------



## chris1867 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Bastel doch sowas wie starrenkästen ,stell schilder auf ,Diese anlage wird Video überwacht auf ! Tip ein kl blinkenes licht ,und Anlieger auch nicht sagen das es ne atrappe ist !


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich???? Liest du auch mal ne Zeitung?? In den Polizeiberichten findest Du immer häufiger Straftaten, die von Kindern begangen werden!!!



Ich lebe in einer Großstadt mit sehr hohem Anteil an Immigranten in der Bevölkerung, Arbeitslosigkeit (z.B Bremen-Vahr 23%) und einer Kriminalitätsrate über dem Bundesdurchschnitt. Jugendkriminalität, Gangs etc. an der Tagesordnung. nIch brauch keine Zeitung, um mir ein Bild davon zu machen.

Ich wäre trotzdem der letzte, der sich von kleinen Jungens ins Boxhorn jagen lässt und wegen irgendeinem Mist die Polizei bemüht. Die haben nämlich hier ganz andere Sorgen. Wie ja bereits mehrfach vorgeschlagen gibt es ganz andere Methoden sich gegen ein paar Bengel zur Wehr zu setzen als der Rechtsweg. #d


----------



## chris1867 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Wenn mann nun nicht durch greift ,kommen andere ,und andere ,kinder reden untereinander und wissen wo sie ungestraft Angeln können! Die vereine sind gefragt,warum werben vereine nicht in schulen für sich,so kommen sie auch von der strasse!


----------



## Tommy-Boy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hui, genau wie früher, nun kommen die Imigranten. Es waren ja wahrscheinlich russische, farbige Zigeuner, oder?

Aber back to topic: Erst einmal oute ich mich, ich habe als Kind auch machmal Mist gebaut. Ansonsten verstehe ich das Problem von Schildern nicht?! Sollten doch wohl die einfachste Lösung sein. (wobei mich ein Schild 'Kiesgrube, betreten verboten. Eltern haften für ihre Kinder' nicht so wirklich interessiert hatte )

Aber hier sind so viele gute Vorschläge, versuche es doch wirklich zuerst über die Schiene: Erwischen, Standpauke (selbstverständlich ohne Haue), erklären und danach evtl. einspannen. 

Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall, und berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Moin Moin
@ all  Das es Kinder unter 14 Jahren gibt die eine Krimminelle energie haben ist sicher unstrittig.
Aber ob die sich um Fisch Diebstahl Kümmern ??? ein geklautes Auto "oder so" wohl eher!
Ob die angegebenen Kids wirklich einen so Finanziellen Schaden anrichten das sich eine Straffverfolgung Lohnt ist mehr als Fraglich.
Stellt euch mal vor!!!! Gerichte ,Anwälte,Beweise,Gutachten,Gegengutachten,Zeit ,Nerven
und dann sind es noch Kinder Aus der Nachbarschaft! 
Das Urteil " das darf mann aber nicht !!" oder nicht Strafmündig u.s.w.
Unglaübiges Kopfschütteln -evt.Anfeidungen mit den Nachbarn -Lebenslänglich.
Schlimmer das Gewässer wird als Müllkippe genutzt.
Also jedes Gespräch mit den Kids bring Tausend mal eher den gewünschten erfolg.
Und du bist dann vieleicht ein echt "Kuhler Typ" der Erklärt auch alles.

Denk mal darüber nach

Gruß aus Hamburg

MINIBUBI


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

@Klaus H. 

Also ich deine Argumentation immer noch nicht so recht. Ich betone weiterhin dass es ein Mastteich ist, mit einem sehr dichten Fischbestand an Edelfischen. Wäre es ein Teich mit einem Naturbesatz an Karpfen, Schleien und Karauschen, so einen hab ich nämlich auch, wäre es mir bei weitem nicht so wichtig. Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. Ein paar Karauschen zu fangen... da wäre ich ja froh wenn ich die los bin....
Aber darum gehts hier nicht. Es geht bei jedem Fisch um einen Wert von 5-15 Euro, je nachdem ob Bachsaibling, Bachforelle, Goldforelle oder Lachsforelle und nach Gewicht.

Wo sind dann nach deiner Argumentation die Grenzen?

Meine Eltern haben früher Kaninchen gezüchtet. Dann kamen Kinder auf die Idee die Kaninchen nachts alle frei zu lassen, bzw. einige mit einem Nagel an die Kaninchenställe zu nageln (nicht erfunden!). Das waren auch 13-14 jährige Kinder aus dem Ort. Am nächsten Morgen haben wir noch 15! Kaninchen von ca. 50 wiedergefunden. Der Rest war entkommen bzw. umgekommen. 

Wo hört denn deiner Meinung nach der Spaß auf?
Kann ja ein Kind auch den Lack deines Autos zerkratzen, bleibst du dann auch so ruhig???


Gruß Heiko

PS: Ich habe nie gesagt dass ich die Kinder zur Sau machen will oder sonstwas. Ich will sie lediglich davon abbringen dort zu fischen und zwar durch ein klärendes Gespräch mit Ihnen und evtl. mit den Eltern.


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Moin Moin
Hallo Wicked Walleye
Irgenwie konnte Ich den Witz in deinen Posting nicht finden.
Eine Andeutung  selbstjustit gegen Kinder ???
Möchte dich dann mal sehen wenn die Verwanten und Bekannten vor deiner Tür stehen !!!
Ach so bei uns Leben mehr Auslädische mit Bürger als  deine Stadt Einwohner hat.
Gruß Aus der Schönsten Stadt der Welt.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Wicked Walleye
> Irgenwie konnte Ich den Witz in deinen Posting nicht finden.
> Eine Andeutung selbstjustit gegen Kinder ???
> ...


Noch einmal lesen, dann findest du auch nicht den nicht vorhandenen Witz, aber du siehst es deutlich entspannter#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Was das einzäunen angeht: Das ist alles so auch nicht ganz richtig. Zäune gelten als bauliche Maßnahmen und sind genehmigungspflichtig.


----------



## Dart (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Was das einzäunen angeht: Das ist alles so auch nicht ganz richtig. Zäune gelten als bauliche Maßnahmen und sind genehmigungspflichtig.


Eine Minihürde|supergri, wo ist das Problem?
Es kostet Geld und Anstrengungen...wenn das Kopfschmerzen bereitet, reduziert sich dein Problem erheblich|bla:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> PS: Ich habe nie gesagt dass ich die Kinder zur Sau machen will oder sonstwas. Ich will sie lediglich davon abbringen dort zu fischen und zwar durch ein klärendes Gespräch mit Ihnen und evtl. mit den Eltern.


 
Das ist so auch rübergekommen, da mußt Du Dich wirklich nicht rechtfertigen! Meines Erachtens siehst Du die Situation eigentlich relativ locker und hast doch auch eine ganze Menge brauchbarer Tipps bekommen - von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen... Laß Dir nur keine "ideologische" Diskussion aufzwingen#h.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



> Noch einmal lesen, dann findest du auch nicht den nicht vorhandenen Witz,



@MINIBUBI


> Ach so bei uns Leben mehr Auslädische mit Bürger als deine Stadt Einwohner hat.


Schtümmt nich', ...sind nichma halb soviele:g


----------



## feedex (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Nachdem ich diesen Thread nun eine Zeit beobachtet habe, scheint Eines klar: Das ist wieder eine von diesen never-ending-stories wo sich sauber am Thema vorbei zu Tode diskutiert wird!

Hier scheint manchem die Winterpause aufs Gemüt geschlagen zu haben.

bmt_hethske hat eingangs erwähnt, dass diese Kinder bei dem Anlieger fragten, ob man da angeln dürfte. 
Das spricht erst einmal für wenig kriminelle Energie.

Es ist wohl ansonsten völlig müßig über Herkunft, Veranlagung, Elternhaus und mögliche Bewaffnung der potentiellen Schwarzfischer (die wahrscheinlich minderjährig sind) zu spekulieren. 

So lange die Kinder nicht ertappt oder erkannt sind, gibt es keinerlei Anhalt.

Es bleibt also nur zur Beurteilung, was ausser bmt hier wohl niemand kennt: Die örtlichen Verhältnisse.
Das weitere Vorgehen hängt davon ab, was da gegeben ist.
So hat man z.B. in einem Dorf mit gefestigter Gemeinschaft ganz andere Möglichkeit und Notwendigkeiten als in einer Kleinstadt. Das liesse sich jetzt beliebig fortführen.....

Sofern es sich um halbwegs dörfliche Verhältnisse handelt, empfiehlt sich eine kleine Fragestunde.
- Gemeindeverwaltung: Was an Beschilderung und baulichen Maßnahmen (z.B. Zäune) ist empfehlenswert, zulässig oder gar Pflicht? Dort bekommt man i.d.R. Auskünfte, die über das  Maß der reinen Amtsauskunft hinausgehen
- Dorfpolizist: Gibt es mehr Fälle, die evtl. gemeldet sind? Kann er ein Auge auf die Sache habe?
- Sofern der Dorfbulle mit Infos über andere Fälle rausrückt, ggf. mit anderen Betroffenen sprechen
- Nachbarn/Anlieger: Läuft ja offenbar bereits, dass die beteiligt werden

Entscheidend ist in meinen Augen eine Absicherung des Teiches. Wenn da eines Tages ein Kind mit dem Gesicht nach unten herumtreibt, sollte man nachweisen können das die Einfriedung /Absicherung ausreichend und erkennbar war.


----------



## aliencook (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

|good:
Dem kann man jawohl nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Matjesfänger (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Feedex hat es so ziemlich genau auf den punkt gebracht.
Man sollte sich vorher erkundigen bevor man 
sich so eine Anlage anlegt bzw zulegt.
Es herrschen  genau so  Sicherheitsbestimmungen wie  in jedem Gewerblichen Betrieb.Fischzucht ist gewerblich, ab einer gewissen größe.
Das heißt:
Wenn da ein  "Schwarzangler"absäuft dann  ist der  Besitzer  der Leittragende, bei einer nicht eingehaltenen Absicherung.
Ab einer Gewässertiefe von 0,80m (In NRW ) braucht man eine Baugenemigung, egal ob es ein Gartenteich oder ein Angelsee von einer Fläche von 1ha hat.
Wenn ich so ein See Kaufe oder Miete dann hab ich dafür zu sorgen das der See abgesichert ist.
Wenn an so einem See was passiert dann kommt zuerst mal die Frage auf,wie die Jungs an den See kamen.
Dann ist die Sache mit dem Fischdiebstahl zweitrangig.


----------



## Matjesfänger (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Was das einzäunen angeht: Das ist alles so auch nicht ganz richtig. Zäune gelten als bauliche Maßnahmen und sind genehmigungspflichtig.



Was für ein Zaun???
 Für einen Stachel oder Nato draht  brauchst du eine Genehmigung.
Versuch es aber mal mit einem  2m hohem  Schafszaun mit Ginster oder Holunderbusches  oder Rhoderdron dahinter,(irgend ein Strauch mit dicken Stacheln) dann bekommst du aber die Genehmigung.


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich habe den Teich auch nur gepachtet und hatte mit dem Besitzer abgemacht, keine  Zaun oder sonstwas zu installieren. Ganz ehrlich, ein Zaun nützt nichts! Wer auf die andere Seite des Zaunes will, kommt auch rüber. Zudem kostet ein Zaun viel Geld. Na klar hab ich dann eine Mitschuld, wenn ein Kind da ertrinken sollte. Aber das wird kaum passieren. Wenn man einen Gartenteich in einem Wohngebiet einzäunt, kann ich das verstehen, denn da ist die Gefahr nun mal groß. Bei mir ist es aber ein weiter Weg zum nächsten Ort. Es gibt also quasi keine Kinder in der Nähe und die die es da hin schaffen, sind dann schon durch über 10 Koppeln und ne Au geströmert....

Der Teich war schließlich noch nie abgesichert. Kenne generell so gut wie keinen Teich, wo man runterum nen Zaun errichtet hat.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Genau !!!
Alles muß umzäunt werden ob nun Teich ,Maulwurfshügel oder die Republik .
Hallo wo sind wid denn ? muß den jedes Gewässer umzäunt werden ,egal ob Gartenteich oder See ?
Nicht vergessen alles mit einen Netz nach oben absichern,schlieslich wurde Sokrates von einer Muschel erschlagen die ein Vogel fallen lies.


----------



## heinzrch (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

ich hab mal mit zwei Freunden, bei denen ich zu Urlaub war (Ecke Rosenheim, Bayern) mal in ner Fischzucht im Wald geangelt. Ich hatte ne Handangel, die beiden anderen hatten noch nie geangelt, wussten aber, wo der Teich war. Wir sind mächtig stolz auf unsere ersten selbstgeangelten Forellen gewesen. Der Vater der Kumpels hielt uns dann ne Standpauke, und hat uns dann mit unserem Taschengeld zum Bezahlen der Fische geschickt.
Der Pächter hat uns dann freundlich erklärt, was für ne Arbeit dahintersteckt, und dass die Fische einen richtigen Wert darstellen. Das war uns ca. 12 jährigen bis dahin gar nicht bewusst.
Daher würde ich Kindern nicht unbedingt kriminelle Energie unterstellen, auch nicht wenn sie in einer Fischzucht fischen...


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Das sehe ich genauso. Ich hab früher auch mal schwarz geangelt und bin erwischt worden. Der Pächter damals hat das aber schon sehr ernst genommen. Im Grunde war ich damals erst auf dem Weg zum Teich, noch nicht mal in Sichtweites des Wassers, da haben Spaziergänger den Pächter informiert und schon war der da. Da war ich vielleicht 15. Seitdem fische ich nur dort, wo ich eine Erlaubnis habe bzw. wofür ich einen Erlaubisschein habe. 

Es gibt zwar Kinder mit krimineller Energie, aber davon brauchen wir hier eigentlich nicht reden. Ich würde mich sogar freuen, wenn ich die Kinder fürs Abfischen einspannen könnte oder so, denn da kann man Hilfe gebrauchen und die Kinder können sich an  der Arbeit erfreuen und dann Abends ein paar leckere Forellen mit nach Hause bekommen. 

Und weiterhin will ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein Kind in meinem Teich zu Schaden kommt.

Ich werde zwei Schilder aufstellen, die darauf hinweisen, dass das Fischen und Betretens des Dammes verboten ist und Eltern für ihre Kinder haften und dann ist das Thema erledigt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MC-Carp (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hallo zusammen !

Bei mir am Gewässer war es vor gut einer Woche soweit.
Ungebetener Besuch trotz Zaun und Stacheldraht.
Das Gelände ist ca. 11000qm groß inkl. 3200qm See und ist komplett eingezäunt. Geklaut haben Sie nur ein paar einfache Dinge wie z.B.: ein alter Gaskocher, eine Axt, ein paar Werkzeuge und eine Akkulampe. Alles überschaubar, aber :
Die Eindringlinge wollten mit unserem Stahlkahn fahren, da störte aber die eigens angefertigte Plane. Ordentlich abnehmen ? Fehlanzeige ! Wir schauen mal wie scharf unsere Messer sind ! Danke schön !! Wenn nur die Materiellen Dinge verschwunden wären hätte man auch einen Landstreicher verdächtigen können, aber der und Boot fahren? Was muß der denn geraucht haben um bei 3 Grad minus auf dem Weiher Titanic zu spielen?? Ne sorry glaub ich nicht. Ich verdächtige in diesem Fall auch eher Kinder oder halbwüchsige Jugendliche.
Abenteuer hin oder her, aber die selbst angefertigte Plane wurmt mich und ich hätte ebenfalls die Polizei verständigt um die Eltern haftbar zu machen. Andererseits bin ich froh das denen nichts zugestoßen ist. Ich kann den Thread-Ersteller vollstens verstehen. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß er seine Forellen über eine weite Strecke mit dem Auto transportiert hat und um Rat zur Verbesserung dieser Umstände gebeten hat.(Hatte keine Zeit alle seine Threds zu lesen, ich glaube aber er war es). So, und dann bemüht man sich um alles ordentlich und gut zu machen um sich dann *fast* als Kinderhasser darstellen lassen zu müssen.
Keine Frage Kinderlieb okay, Zerstörung und Diebstahl = Straftat ! UND DAS BLEIBT SO ! (Hoffentlich!)
Ich differenziere ebenfalls zwischen jugendlichen Schwarzanglern an einem Baggersee(Vielleicht 70000qm groß) und einer kleineren Forellenzuchtanlage, die diesem Menschen ein zusätzliches Einkommen sichert. Die Jugendlichen können dieses wahrscheinlich nicht! Krieg sie und erklär es Ihnen!
Schilder mußt Du unbedingt aufstellen(Haftung), hoffentlich macht es die Stadt an dem Bach nebenan auch. 60 CM reichen auch zum ertrinken!
Ich kann Dich gut verstehen, man investiert eine Menge Arbeit in sein Ding und will es sich auf gar keinen Fall vermiesen lassen, ob finanziell oder materiell.
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Patrick S. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Ich möchte nicht schon wieder ein auf "Schlaumeier" machen, aber denkt bei den ganzen Maßnahmen, das die Eltern der Kinder nicht haftbar gemacht werden können. Die Kinder haften selber. Da diese meist (noch) nicht zahlen können, werden diese (im Härtefall) zwar verurteilt, aber zahlen erst viele viele Jahre später...

Das Schild : "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" existiert nicht sondern dient zur Abschreckung, ist aber nicht rechtlich relevant.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## bmt_hethske (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

So ich habe jetzt zwei Schilder aufgestellt. Eines mit dem Text: 
*PRIVATWASSER*
*BETRETEN UND BEFISCHEN DER TEICHANLAGE STRENG VERBOTEN!*
*ELTERN HAFTEN FÜR IHRE KINDER!*
*DER PÄCHTER*

und eines: 

*BETRETEN UND*
*ANGELN VERBOTEN!*
PACHTGEWÄSSER
Eltern haften für ihre Kinder!
Zuwiderhandlungen werden polizeilich verfolgt!
DER PÄCHTER

Habe auch von den Kindern nichts wieder gesehen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt zwei Schilder aufgestellt.



...bin ja gespannt, wie lange die stehen#c
notfalls musst du sie ein paar Meter ins Wasser stellen, so das keiner trocknen Fußes so leicht rankommt.
Kann man nur hoffen, das sich die Buben oder wer sich da auch immer rumtreibt von den Schildern abschrecken lassen - und ansonsten ist ihnen zumindest Vorsatz zu unterstellen...

...Nur wenn es z.B. ein Mink ist, wirst du mit deinen Schildern schlechte Karten haben:m

|wavey:


----------



## Matjesfänger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*

Hab mich mal was schlauer in solchen Sachen gemacht.

Wer ein Gewässer pachtet und sich schriftlich  von dem Verpächter  bestätigen lässt das er keinen Zaun aufstellen soll oder darf ,der braucht weder Schilder noch Zaun aufzustellen.
Sollte es aber in dem Vertrag eine Klausel geben ,wonach der Pächter die ganze Schuld auf sich hat,wenn was passiert ,dann hat der Pächter die volle Schuldlast.
Also, geh hin und lass es dir Unterschreiben das du keinen Zaun aufstellen darfst oder sollst,damit bist du aus dem Schneider.
Dann hast du noch nicht mal eine Teilschuld.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Gäste am eigenen Teich*



Matjesfänger schrieb:


> Hab mich mal was schlauer in solchen Sachen gemacht.
> 
> Wer ein Gewässer pachtet und sich schriftlich  von dem Verpächter  bestätigen lässt das er keinen Zaun aufstellen soll oder darf ,der braucht weder Schilder noch Zaun aufzustellen.
> Sollte es aber in dem Vertrag eine Klausel geben ,wonach der Pächter die ganze Schuld auf sich hat,wenn was passiert ,dann hat der Pächter die volle Schuldlast.
> ...


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c#c#c#c

Meinst du, dann bekommt der Heiko seine Fische vom Verpächter wieder? - das glaub ich wohl nicht...
Oder weil in dem teich Kinder ertrinken können?  Auch ohne entsprechende Schilder wird man nicht haftbar gemacht wenn so eine Tragödie passieren sollte.


----------

